# Anybody going to NSDA in Eatonton



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Next week? I am doing the HRD scenario path (all blind problems based on some historical real life problems)


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Next week? I am doing the HRD scenario path (all blind problems based on some historical real life problems)


I love the part of all blind problems. You'll never know how good your dog is until you find what it can not do.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have been pushing my teammates HARD for getting more blind problems. I spend enough time hiding and playing tug to get some! Even if they can't go with me, they can mark them on the GPS so I can confirm.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

For a trained dog, I honestly believe we are doing ourselves and the dog wrong when we don't work blind problems. I see the same questions in recent threads about false responses and how important footwork and keeping moving etc are to the dog not picking up those clues. If the response is tied to odor AND THE PERSON DOESN'T KNOW WHERE IT'S HIDDEN, it shouldn't matter worth a flip. They don't set a pattern or cause cues because it's all a mystery to them, until the dog responds. Unless one of my handlers explains what particular discrepiency they are working on, they are not permitted to count "self hides" as training. 

Yeah I know, I'm a broken record.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

One of the things it has helped me with is distinguishing just being a dog sniffing from target scent behavior....when you know where it is you don't notice it as much......

It has made me learn to step back and not overdetail my dog. He knows what he is doing just fine.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The HRD scenario class went VERY well.

There were 4 scenarios each day based on crime scenes and other searches this team had worked. Good range of sizes in source and having to work small sources in the presence of an overwhelming source odor that had been taped off (been there, not fun because you can't let the dog go to the biggest source)..problems from forensics level teeth search to large area simulated airplane crash.

In between were motivationals

The sequence was

Brief, work your dog, report your findings, leave the area... AFTER everyone had worked the area we were debriefed and then allowed to work on our own problem areas.

Best seminar I have ever attended. The trainers were pushing us to break us so we could work on fixes (and allowed us to work on them there).....and the breaks were not silly little things......they were not trying to mess too much with us but put in real world challenges.


----------

